# Detrás mio, delante suyo...



## Idiomático

Mi lengua materna es el español.  Siempre he dicho "detrás de mí", "delante de él", etc.  Sin embargo, he notado que muchos argentinos supuestamente cultos dicen "detrás mio" y "delante suyo".  ¿Podría alguien explicarme el origen de esas expresiones y decirme si son gramaticalmente correctas?


----------



## aceituna

Del DPD:
*delante*
*2.* Por su condición de adverbio, no se considera correcto su uso con posesivos: _delante mío, __delante suyo,_ etc. (debe decirse _delante de mí, delante de él, _etc.). En el habla popular de la zona andina (el Perú, Bolivia y el Ecuador) se usa con posesivos antepuestos, en construcciones precedidas de la preposición _en_ (más raramente _por_): _Riñó al niño en mi delante._ Se recomienda evitar esta construcción en el habla esmerada.


----------



## sufititis

El uso del posesivo con el advervio es típico del Rio de la Plata. Tengo entendido que está aceptado como regionalismo.


----------



## deslenguada

En Espana tambien se usa, yo lo uso y soy del norte de Espana, en el sur es tipico que digan "delante mia" etc en femenino cosa que me sonaba muy rara hasta que me di cuenta que decirlo en masculino esta igualmente mal dicho pero asi se dice comunmente, de hecho es un fallo muy comun a la hora de hablar tanto que no nos damos ni cuenta! Es totalmente incorreto, lo correcto es decir "delante de mi".


----------



## Jellby

Yo lo oigo continuamente y se me ponen los pelos de punta. Busquemos "delante" o "detrás" (o "encima", etc.) en el diccionario, ¿dice en algún sitio que sea masculino o femenino? ¿entonces cómo saber si es "mío" o "mía"? Ni siquiera son sustantivos, así que "delante mío" y similares son totalmente incorrectos.


----------



## flor0405

En el último congreso la Real Academia Española, hace pocos meses, se aceptó la utilización de estos regionalismos. Actualmente no se lo considera un error, pero hasta el año pasado sí. 
Igualmente recomiendo no utilizarlos si están estudiando o hablan español neutro o castellano, al igual que si deben hablar formalmente.


----------



## mjmuak

están aceptados!!????!! 

quizá te refieras a que decir decir "al lado mío" está aceptado, porque eso sí es correcto

puedes decirme donde mirarlo? (no es que no te crea, es por curiosidad)


----------



## flor0405

mjmuak said:


> están aceptados!!????!!
> 
> quizá te refieras a que decir decir "al lado mío" está aceptado, porque eso sí es correcto
> 
> puedes decirme donde mirarlo? (no es que no te crea, es por curiosidad)


 
¡También detrás mío está aceptado! Nosotros charlamos sobre el tema en mis clases de Lengua y Literatura en el colegio. Esta aprobación salió hace poquito y recién se incluirá en los diccionarios a partir del 2008. Igualmente, a partir de la aprobación ya es posible utilizar estos regionalismos.
Esta noticia la leímos del Diario Clarín en el mes de Marzo y fue publica en otros medios de comunicación, ahora no sé donde puedes encontrar la lista completa de cambios que se hicieron, ya que estos que estoy mencionando son algunos de los tantos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo tomaría con mucha precaución eso de que "está aceptado" y "se puede usar", sobre todo si viene de alguna noticia publicada en los medios de comunicación.

Si es posible que se recoja el uso y se marque quizá como vulgarismo. En cuanto a que "se puede usar", siempre se ha podido usar, pero dudo que se vaya a reconocer como gramaticalmente correcto.


----------



## jmx

Bien, parece ser que "detrás mío" es _correcto_ si lo dice un argentino, pero _incorrecto_ si lo dice un español. Creo que es muy fácil de entender... si te has pasado 10 años en un manicomio.


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> Yo lo oigo continuamente y se me ponen los pelos de punta. Busquemos "delante" o "detrás" (o "encima", etc.) en el diccionario, ¿dice en algún sitio que sea masculino o femenino? ¿entonces cómo saber si es "mío" o "mía"? Ni siquiera son sustantivos, así que "delante mío" y similares son totalmente incorrectos.


Es lo mismo que pasa con "el porqué". ¿ Qué genero tiene "por qué" ? Por lo tanto debe ser _incorrecto_ decir "el porqué", "la porqué" o "lo porqué", ¿ verdad ? ;-)


----------



## flor0405

La noticia apareció en el diario Clarin, el más importante de Argentina, y en la página oficial de La Real Academia Española. Cualquier duda, sería bueno que consulten la página.
De cualquier manera, insisto en que a partir del último Congreso de la Lengua (el mismo donde García Marquez brindó un discurso) estos regionalismos están aceptados.


----------



## Jellby

jmartins said:


> Es lo mismo que pasa con "el porqué". ¿ Qué genero tiene "por qué" ? Por lo tanto debe ser _incorrecto_ decir "el porqué", "la porqué" o "lo porqué", ¿ verdad ? ;-)



Por eso "porqué" (junto y con acento) está incluido como sustantivo masculino en todos los diccionarios. Hoy por hoy, "delante" y "detrás" no lo están, y se oye tanto "detrás mía" como "detrás mío", pero nunca "en mi detrás", por ejemplo. Eso nos lleva a otra duda, ¿sería "en mi detrás" o "a mi detrás"?


----------



## jmx

Jellby said:


> Es lo mismo que pasa con "el porqué". ¿ Qué genero tiene "por qué" ? Por lo tanto debe ser _incorrecto_ decir "el porqué", "la porqué" o "lo porqué", ¿ verdad ? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Por eso "porqué" (junto y con acento) está incluido como sustantivo masculino en todos los diccionarios. Hoy por hoy, "delante" y "detrás" no lo están, y se oye tanto "detrás mía" como "detrás mío", pero nunca "en mi detrás", por ejemplo. Eso nos lleva a otra duda, ¿sería "en mi detrás" o "a mi detrás"?
Click to expand...

Bueno, parece que este no es un buen sitio para sutilezas. Lo único que yo quería resaltar es que la supuesta lógica del "lenguaje correcto" no es más que una pseudo-lógica (como corresponde a una pseudo-ciencia) que se aplica selectivamente a cada caso según interese.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola todos:

Desconocía la noticia que menciona Flor, pero me parece muy acertado que se lo haya aceptado como regionalismo, en Argentina lo usa así la gran mayoría. Coloquialmente es generalizado y hay ejemplos de su uso literario también. Siempre lo he escuchado como masculino: detrás mío, arriba suyo, delante tuyo. 
Por cierto también se sustativizan _antes, después, arriba, abajo, delante, detrás_, siempre como masculinos.
Es frecuente, por ejemplo, hablar de _un antes_ y _un después_ de un determinado evento. 
Pero es muy raro escuchar _después mío, antes mío_; en cambio los otros _arriba mío, delante mío_ los usamos todos, todos los días.


----------



## Idiomático

jmartins said:


> Es lo mismo que pasa con "el porqué". ¿ Qué genero tiene "por qué" ? Por lo tanto debe ser _incorrecto_ decir "el porqué", "la porqué" o "lo porqué", ¿ verdad ? ;-)


 

_Porqué_ es sustantivo masculino.  Por eso se dice _el porqué_.


----------



## Idiomático

Gracias a todos.  Deduzco que se trata en estos casos de regionalismos principalmente rioplatenses y supongo que así los recogerá la Academia algún día.


----------



## Jeromed

Idiomático said:


> Gracias a todos. Deduzco que se trata en estos casos de regionalismos principalmente rioplatenses y supongo que así los recogerá la Academia algún día.


 
Creo que se oye en todas partes, pero está más extendido en el área del Río de la Plata.

Espero que la Academia no lo apruebe nunca.


----------



## lazarus1907

Luis Albornoz said:


> Desconocía la noticia que menciona Flor, pero me parece muy acertado que se lo haya aceptado como regionalismo, en Argentina lo usa así la gran mayoría. Coloquialmente es generalizado y hay ejemplos de su uso literario también. Siempre lo he escuchado como masculino: detrás mío, arriba suyo, delante tuyo.


No es solo de Argentina. En mi ciudad, en España, es tan común, que yo lo digo con mucha frecuencia al hablar en conversaciones relajadas. En otras partes, apenas se oye. El problema con esta construcción, es que sintacticamente no hay manera de analizarla, a menos que se le cambie la categoría al adverbio "detrás", haciéndolo preposición o sustantivo. Como preposición, tendríamos serios problemas para explicar por qué es "mío" o "mía", y habría que inventar un nuevo tipo de concordancia que no existe hasta la fecha. Como sustantivo, habría que aceptar forzosamente también "mi detrás" como correcto. Siempre podemos animar a que cada uno hable como quiera, y rezar porque de aquí a unos cientos de años aún podamos comunicarnos sin un traductor, claro (y sin hablar inglés para cuando no nos entendamos).

unos segundos más tarde, el sonido empezó de nuevo *detrás de él* - *Borges (Argentino)

*Como dije antes, yo también


----------



## Jeromed

lazarus1907 said:


> Como sustantivo, habría que aceptar forzosamente también "mi detrás" como correcto.


 
¡Sería un buen sinónimo para _trasero! _
Nos estaba haciendo falta uno, ya que _culo_ no se dice por aquí--por lo menos en conversaciones 'decentes'.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jeromed said:


> ¡Sería un buen sinónimo para _trasero! _
> Nos estaba haciendo falta uno, ya que _culo_ no se dice por aquí--por lo menos en conversaciones 'decentes'.


¡Muy bueno!  De ahora en adelante, ¡a mirarle los _detrases_ a las chicas!  (¡con lo bien que quedaba "traseros"!)


----------



## Kangy

Yo siempre uso el posesivo, como buen argentino 
Jajaja!

Me dejan comentar algo?
Generalmente no se dice "debajo", "detrás" o "delante". Por "generalmente", me refiero al lenguaje hablado, cotidiano e informal. En textos formales, es muchísimo más común encontrarlos.
Qué decimos, entonces?
"Abajo", "atrás" y "adelante".


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

flor0405 said:


> La noticia apareció en el diario Clarin, el más importante de Argentina, y en la página oficial de La Real Academia Española. Cualquier duda, sería bueno que consulten la página.
> De cualquier manera, insisto en que a partir del último Congreso de la Lengua (el mismo donde García Marquez brindó un discurso) estos regionalismos están aceptados.



Confundes género con sexo. Todos los sustantivos tienen género, pero no todos hacen referencia al sexo.


----------



## 0scar

Más que aceptados por la RAE están reconocidos, lo que no significa practicamente nada más que el ejercicio de cierta demagogia. Obviamente recomiendan no utilizarlos. 

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Delante o detrás mío.htm


----------



## Jeromed

Reconocida su existencia, mas no su legitimidad.  ¿Correcto?


----------



## jmx

Idiomático said:


> _Porqué_ es sustantivo masculino. Por eso se dice _el porqué_.


Es al revés : Se dice "el porqué" y por eso es un sustantivo. Piénsalo un poco y verás como tengo razón.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Yo hubiera razonado como tú, martins, el caso es que la RAE lo toma como sustantivo :/


----------



## lazarus1907

cthulhufhtagn said:


> Yo hubiera razonado como tú, martins, el caso es que la RAE lo toma como sustantivo :/


El "porqué" es un sustantivo masculino. En cualquier caso, te recomiendo que revises tu puntuación al escribir.

Saludos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

0scar said:


> Más que aceptados por la RAE están reconocidos, lo que no significa practicamente nada más que el ejercicio de cierta demagogia. Obviamente recomiendan no utilizarlos.
> 
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Delante%20o%20detr%C3%A1s%20m%C3%ADo.htm



Este tema hace que me vuelva loco. En estos días la RAE está transformando el idioma de español. Si algo (como: detrás mío) no puede analizarse sintácticamente - no es 'correcto'. En una 'invención' de una región. El DPD ahora 'acepta' cosas que se consideraron antes como vulgarísmos. Un día ya no habrá ninguna regla. 

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## dexterciyo

Muy interesante todo esto.

Yo también he escuchado por aquí algunos de estos adverbios mencionados como si fueran sustantivos. Y, si no me pongo a analizarlos, no me doy cuenta y hasta puedo llegar a usarlos yo.

Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo en que son meros regionalismos o vulgarismos. Que no los usaría en una situación formal, mas no "se me pondrían los pelos de punta" (como algunos dicen) por encontrarlos en un registro informal. Y también estoy de acuerdo en que la Real Academia no llegue a aceptarlos.

Referente a lo de "porqué", obviamente es un sustantivo. Y no existe otro "porqué" que no lo sea. No le veo problema alguno a esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Nocazouna

> Por eso "porqué" (junto y con acento) está incluido como sustantivo masculino en todos los diccionarios. Hoy por hoy, "delante" y "detrás" no lo están, y se oye tanto "detrás mía" como "detrás mío", pero nunca "en mi detrás", por ejemplo. Eso nos lleva a otra duda, ¿sería "en mi detrás" o "a mi detrás"?



¿Qué me dicen de "el detrás de escena"? Ahí es tomado como masculino, aunque supongo que deriva de la castellanización de la palabra Backstage.
Con respecto a si sería "en mi detrás o a mi detrás" mi deducción es que, al igual que cuando nos referimos a los lados diciendo "a mi izquierda" o "a mi derecha" también deberiamos decir "a mi detrás"

Saludos!


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Este tema es muy interesante. Me parece que es una cuestión de uso más que de regla gramatical. Es cierto que desde el punto de vista gramatical pareciera que "detrás mío", "cerca tuyo", etc. no encajan con las reglas, pero las reglas siempre han surgido como resultado del uso, y no al revés. Se podría buscar la forma para que estas estructuras encajen, por así decirlo, en la gramática española. Por ejemplo, habría que aceptar que para los hablantes que usan (yo también las uso a veces) estas estructuras, los adverbios "detrás", "cerca", etc. son de una categoría especial, que yo llamaría "adverbios sustantivables" (Sí, antes de que se quejen por semejante palabreja, les aclaro que "sustantivables" es solo como referencia, no digo que debería llamárseles así).

Como decía, la idea es esa, que cuando hay ciertas estructuras que empiezan a usarse cada vez más, acaban por dictar la regla. Creo que en el futuro se terminará aceptando, y no lo veo mal, es la manera en que eligen hablar los hablantes. Y no veo en este caso nada de malo.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Idiomático said:


> _Porqué_ es sustantivo masculino. Por eso se dice _el porqué_.



Te diré que este razonamiento es algo circular...


----------



## pubman

Perhaps this thread should be in the Spanish only forum


----------



## inib

flor0405 said:


> ¡También detrás mío está aceptado! Nosotros charlamos sobre el tema en mis clases de Lengua y Literatura en el colegio. Esta aprobación salió hace poquito *y recién se incluirá en los diccionarios a partir del 2008*. Igualmente, a partir de la aprobación ya es posible utilizar estos regionalismos.
> Esta noticia la leímos del Diario Clarín en el mes de Marzo y fue publica en otros medios de comunicación, ahora no sé donde puedes encontrar la lista completa de cambios que se hicieron, ya que estos que estoy mencionando son algunos de los tantos.


Ya han pasado unos cuantos años. ¿Alguien ha podido comprobar esto? ¿Hay alguna edición del DPD posterior a la de 2005?


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> Ya han pasado unos cuantos años. ¿Alguien ha podido comprobar esto? ¿Hay alguna edición del DPD posterior a la de 2005?



He consultado la NGLE (18.4n y 18.4o) y sí que han incluido todas estas pauta de 'detrás + pronombre personal/posesivo tónico'. Lo que dice es que es preferible la variante con los pronombres personales (ej. 'detrás de ella'), ya que pertenece a la lengua común en todas las áreas lingüísticas.

Con relación a 'detrás + posesivo tónico masculino' (ej. 'detrás tuyo') dice que es percibida todavía hoy como construcción no recomendable por la mayoría de los hablantes cultos de muchos países, y en este caso habla de ejemplos concretos y su distribución geográfica.

Por último, 'detrás + posesivo tónico femenino' (ej. 'detrás mía'): es mucho menos frecuente que la anterior en los textos, y está más desprestigiada que esta. Añade que es todavía más rara con el posesivo 'suya'. 

Espero que esto sirva. Un saludo.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> He consultado la NGLE (18.4n y 18.4o) y sí que han incluido todas estas pauta de 'detrás + pronombre personal/posesivo tónico'. Lo que dice es que es preferible la variante con los pronombres personales (ej. 'detrás de ella'), ya que pertenece a la lengua común en todas las áreas lingüísticas.
> 
> Con relación a 'detrás + posesivo tónico masculino' (ej. 'detrás tuyo') dice que es percibida todavía hoy como construcción no recomendable por la mayoría de los hablantes cultos de muchos países, y en este caso habla de ejemplos concretos y su distribución geográfica.
> 
> Por último, 'detrás + posesivo tónico femenino' (ej. 'detrás mía'): es mucho menos frecuente que la anterior en los textos, y está más desprestigiada que esta. Añade que es todavía más rara con el posesivo 'suya'.
> 
> Espero que esto sirva. Un saludo.


Claro que sirve, blasita. Muchas gracias por satisfacer mi curiosidad.


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> Claro que sirve, blasita. Muchas gracias por satisfacer mi curiosidad.



Gracias a ti; seguro que es útil a muchos otros.

Una puntualización: todos las construcciones escritas y mis ejemplos son solamente con 'detrás', pero es lo mismo para otros adverbios de lugar que admiten complementos preposicionales, como p.ej. 'delante', 'encima', 'cerca', etc.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me cito:



> El uso de posesivos viene de una interpretación analógica que confunde el *de mí*, etc. con un *CN*, que muchas veces indica posesión. Así en este solecismo *mío* se entiende como equivalente a* de mí*. El problema es que en *de mí*, etc., *de* con adverbios no es un *CN,* sino que el adverbio + de es una _locución prepositiva_ en la que *de *es un morfema _conector que convierte el adverbio en una preposición_.
> Es pues un solecismo basado en una falsa equivalencia.


----------



## More od Solzi

This is normal usage in Argentina, even professors of Spanish talk like this,
you see this usage in newspapers ads (''Ahora Clarín más cerca tuyo'') and in work of fine authors (like Borges) etc.
it may be different in other countries (just it is in the case of voseo which
is normal in Argentina but incorrect in Chile or other countries).


----------



## duvija

La explicación de Xiao es correctísima, pero ... en Uruguay también lo usamos sin mucho drama.


----------



## blasita

Es que la gramática y el uso algunas veces no van a la par. Creo que está claro que no puede considerarse correcto, pero el hecho es que está bastante extendido y que esto ha determinado un cambio de actitud en la RAE. Vistos otros casos, seguramente lo acabará por aceptar de manera plena.

_Detrás mío, suyo,_ etc. se oye también por mi barrio, pero yo no lo uso normalmente. Y nunca lo empleo en la lengua escrita.


----------



## mifasol

Creo que es pertinente el artículo que podéis leer en

http://www.fundeu.es/recomendacion/detras-de-el-no-detras-suyo-247/

y que transcribo a continuación:

_"La construcción detrás de él es preferible a detrás suyo, cuyo uso se desaconseja.
_
_En  los medios de comunicación y, sobre todo, en la lengua coloquial, es  frecuente encontrar ejemplos como «Iba treinta segundos por delante de  Alonso, pero al final terminó dos décimas detrás suya», «La  vicepresidenta se encontraba tan solo unos metros delante suya» o «Por  encima mío sólo está Dios»._
_Según indica la Nueva gramática de la lengua española,  el uso de los posesivos tónicos se extiende a secuencias formadas con  algunos adverbios de lugar que seleccionan complementos con de. Entre estos adverbios, los más frecuentes son cerca, delante,detrás, encima o enfrente. Es preferible la construcción formada por el adverbio + de + pronombre personal, como sería detrás de él. La variante compuesta por el adverbio + posesivo tónico, como detrás suyo, se considera propia de la lengua coloquial y su uso resulta desaconsejable._
_Aun  así,  su empleo se ha ido extendiendo a otros registros según las zonas  hispanohablantes. Su aparición con el pronombre tónico femenino, como  sería detrás suya, es menos frecuente que con el pronombre en masculino._
_Esta explicación se hace extensivo a todas las construcciones con adverbio de lugar que seleccionan complementos con de._
_En  los ejemplos anteriores, habría sido preferible escribir «Iba treinta  segundos por delante de Alonso, pero al final terminó  dos décimas  detrás de él», «La vicepresidenta se encontraba tan sólo unos metros  delante de él» y «Por encima de mí sólo está Dios»._"


----------



## Rubns

Por donde yo vivo es raro quien diga "detrás de mí" o "delante de ti". Confieso caer en el error por pura repetición. Eso sí, jamás se me ocurriría usarlo en la lengua escrita. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Karraspito

Mifasol se me ha adelantado, venía a poner ahora mismo el mismo artículo de Fundéu que ha enlazado él, para intentar zanjar el tema tras la cantidad de barbaridades que he tenido la ocasión de leer en este hilo en las páginas anteriores. Se desaconseja el uso del posesivo en este tipo de construcciones. No hay mucho más que discutir.
   On the other side, *More od Solzi*, the usage of a certain expression in newspaper ads or in newspapers in general does not guarantee its correctness at all. Remember that Fundéu (Fundación del Español Urgente) was created specifically to help journalists writing in the media, as an astonishing amount of mistakes are made every day.
   Also, it's not true that _voseo_ is incorrect in countries other than Argentina. It's obviously more common in Argentina than in any other country, but it's nowadays perfectly accepted and regulated by the RAE, so its use is perfectly correct and accepted in *any* Spanish-speaking country. Likewise, there are no expressions or usages that are correct just in one single country. If they are correct, they are so everywhere, and vice versa, although, of course, they may be much more common in a certain country or region.


----------



## Karraspito

Rubns said:


> Por donde yo vivo es raro quien diga "detrás de  mí" o "delante de ti". Confieso caer en el error por pura repetición.  Eso sí, jamás se me ocurriría usarlo en la lengua escrita.
> 
> Un saludo.




Perdona que me ponga un poco repelente, pero si dices que tu lengua nativa es el «Iberian Spanish», estás excluyendo a los canarios, como si ellos no hablaran el mismo tipo de español que en la península.


----------



## Rubns

Mira esto  también podría poner español extremeño, realmente ¿quién se puede ofender por eso?


----------



## duvija

Sigo usándolo sin ningún drama. No me resulta estrafalario. Más bien, tirando a normalito.

_...__as an astonishing amount of mistakes are made every day. 
_
Eppur, si muove.


----------



## Karraspito

Rubns said:


> Mira esto  también podría poner español extremeño, realmente ¿quién se puede ofender por eso?



No, por Dios, no creo que nadie se deba ofender, era más una coñita que otra cosa. Fíjate que en el mismo artículo de la Wikipedia en español, hace una división mucho más sutil y gradual. Aunque el canario lo sitúa separado de todos los de la península, definitivamente. Qué cosas, _muyayo_.


----------



## Karraspito

duvija said:


> Sigo usándolo sin ningún drama. No me resulta estrafalario. Más bien, tirando a normalito.
> 
> _...__as an astonishing amount of mistakes are made every day.
> _
> Eppur, si muove.



Sinceramente, no sé a qué viene esa cita aquí, ni qué pretendes decirme con ella. Si nos atenemos a las circunstancias en las que supuestamente fue pronunciada originalmente, entiendo que me estás diciendo que miento.


----------

